# Buddy List/Ignore list



## Marina_K (Jun 18, 2004)

Sorry for being so ignorant but I don't subscribe to many BBSs.

How do these 2 features work? What happens if I do have someone on my Buddy list & Ignore list?

What happens if someone has all the Administrators & Moderators on their Ignore list?

Thanks.


----------



## Marina_K (Jun 18, 2004)

OK, I've tried it out and now know the answer.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 18, 2004)

So you gonna keep it a secret?


----------



## Marina_K (Jun 18, 2004)

Buddy List - didn't notice anything different while cruising the boards but when you're in your Control Panel, my buddy appears in a list with a Private Message link & a thingy which tells me whether she's on/off line.

Ignore List - When you go to a thread where the person on your Ignore List has a post, instead of that person's post, there is a message that says something like ... this person is on your Ignore List but you can click here to read the person's  message ... or something like that.

No, you cannot put a Moderator or Administrator on your Ignore List  

Bet you all knew all that! Did I pass?


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 18, 2004)

Thank you, my teacher.  I didn't know that.  

Fern



> _Originally posted by Marina_K _
> *
> Ignore List - When you go to a thread where the person on your Ignore List has a post, instead of that person's post, there is a message that says something like ... this person is on your Ignore List but you can click here to read the person's  message ... or something like that.
> 
> ...


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jun 6, 2005)

Me either. Thanks.


----------

